
Show HN: A Site to Provide Better Explanations to Coding Interview Problems - algodaily
Hi all,<p>Late last year, I did a round of interviews with big tech companies. During preparation, I realized that there were tons of sites with whiteboarding interview questions, but not a lot of well-explained ones. I decided to build <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;algodaily.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;algodaily.com</a>, intended to be the easiest place on the internet to prepare for technical interviews.<p>Every challenge is walked through step by step, and includes quizzes that help with recall. Every challenge is written in JS, which is IMO the best language for new programmers since it can easily be run and tested in the browser. I also recently wrote this article about technical interview prep:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.algodaily.com&#x2F;lessons&#x2F;how-to-prepare-for-a-technical-interview" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.algodaily.com&#x2F;lessons&#x2F;how-to-prepare-for-a-techn...</a><p>I encourage you guys to check out the site and leave feedback. It would be greatly appreciated as I try to build a better resource for web developers who want to level up!
======
muzani
Ah, very nice. I've been looking for something like this.

A lot of sites encourage you to figure everything out yourself, but once
you're already doing that at least 4 hours a day, it's really demoralizing to
do it during "breaks". I do want a lot of handholding, mainly to discover new
techniques that I haven't, and practice the ones I already know.

~~~
algodaily
Thanks! Yes, the handholding is exactly what this site is built for. The idea
being that you don't need any prerequisites to be able to understand what's
going on in an algorithm.

